# trio elétrico



## Walter Alejandro I. Casas

Consultando el diccionario del WordReference me indica "trío eléctrico" (esp) como traducción de "trio elétrico" (port). Me parece que no está correcto. Será que existe un equivalente o algo parecido en español que no sea la mencionada traducción literal?


----------



## Tomby

Alejandro: en primer lugar, ¡bienvenido al foro!
¿Podría ser más explícito con eso del “trío eléctrico”? No sé, por ejemplo, si se trata de un aparato, una máquina, etc. O si se trata de un aparato trifásico. Cualquier cosa que las personas que entiendan de electricidad puedan ayudarle.
¡Saludos! 
TT.


----------



## Walter Alejandro I. Casas

La verdad es que "trío eléctrico" de ninguna manera podría ser la traducción de "trio elétrico" (portugués brasileño). Lo mencioné en el mensaje inicial simplemente porque esa fue la alternativa (traducción literal) que me ofreció el diccionario Portugués-Español del WordReference. "Trio elétrico" es un brasileñismo referido a camiones de gran porte que en lugar de la carreta de carga tipo conteiner arrastran un estrado móvil en cuya parte superior se ubican conjuntos musicales de diferentes géneros con animadores, bailarines, etc. y en la parte inferior de la estructura son instalados muchos altoparlantes, todo ello con una decoración bastante festiva. Estos vehículos recorren las calles de las ciudades brasileñas donde se celebran indistintas festividades folklóricas tales como el carnaval y muchas otras. Gracias por el interés, gustaría de conocer opiniones sobre colocar "carros alegóricos musicales" para "trio elétrico"


----------



## Mangato

Al parecer, en Salvador de Bahía en carnaval, eran habituales los tríos musicales que amenizaban la fiesta desplazándose en una camioneta. Posteriormente con la incorporación de los amplificadores pasaron a denominarse eléctricos, de la misma forma que en castellano decimos  guitarra (clásica) y guitarra eléctrica. 

Hoy día evolucionaron a unos enormes camiones, con con fenomenal  equipo de megafonía, una plataforma "onde dançan as garotas" y el trío en vez de tres,  puede ser de una docena. ( Sirvan de ejemplo los "tríos eletricos" que acompañan a Carlinhos Brown)

Desde luego en español es cualquier cosa menos un trío.

Espero que nuestros amigos brasileiros nos amplien y confirmen esto que comento

 Saludos a todos

Mangato


----------



## Cineclubista

Prezados,
hay un otro significado para la expressión "trio elétrico" en portugués de Brasil: así se califican, en los clasificados de los periódicos, los autos equipados con comandos eléctricos para vidrios, bloqueo y alarma (antirrobo)

Abrazos!


----------



## nusa

Supongo que os referis al "camión escenário" o "escenários moviles". 
Pede ser esto?

Saludos nusa.


----------



## elizabeth_b

Conozco los Tríos Eletricos de Bahía, pero al menos en México no hay algo que cubra el concepto.  Carro alegórico es utilizado aquí para designar los carros de desfile ó del carnaval pero que no necesariamente llevan grupos de música.  Pienso que lo mejor sería traducir literal "Trío Electrico" y especificar el concepto con una nota o en su caso se ajusta mas lo que menciona NUSA
Espero haber ayudado


----------



## faranji

elizabeth_b said:


> Pienso que lo mejor sería traducir literal "Trío Electrico" y especificar el concepto con una nota


 
Y yo también.


----------



## nusa

A los carros para los defiles de carnaval o cabalgata de reyes y demás aquí en España se conocen con el nombre de "carroza". Son plataformas con ruedas que se adornan y encima van los bailarines y animadores del evento.


----------



## Mangato

Si, Nusa,  pero una carroza, puede ser automóvil o remolcada, con música o sin musica etc. Enlos desfiles de carnaval participan carrozas y trios elètricos.  Tampoco son exactamente esos camiones escenario cuya finalidad es un facilitar el traslado y evitar complejas instalaciones para espectáculo que se desarrollan luego  en un lugar determinado. El "trio elètrico" es un espectáculo en si mismo, que engloba camión, megafonía, música y danza. Creo que requiere una larga frase para definirlo. Estoy de acurdo con Elisabeth,  a falta de palabra equivalente, soy partidario de utilizar el término orginal, cada día más popular,  entrecomillado, coincluso con ortografía original, y una nota, en tanto no se cree una palabra equivalente, que seguramente llegará tarde.

Feliz día a todos


----------



## Brasileño

Ahí van imágenes de trios elétricos de Bahia: http://www.encantodeitapoan.com.br/encanto/trioeletrico.jpg
http://www.emando.com/images/players/Armandinho/Armandinho_Trio_Eletrico.jpg
http://www.rolebrasil.com.br/images/stories/trio-salvador.jpg


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Walter Alejandro I. Casas said:


> Consultando el diccionario del WordReference me indica "trío eléctrico" (esp) como traducción de "trio elétrico" (port). Me parece que no está correcto. Será que existe un equivalente o algo parecido en español que no sea la mencionada traducción literal?


 
Hola,

Hallo fácil comprenderlo a usted.

Para el español sería igual la traducción si usted quiere seguir hablando de "trio elétrico/eletrônico" (conjunto de musica axé que toca en los carnavales de Brasil, muy populares en Bahía. Ejemplo: "CHICLETE COM BANANA"), lo que confunde es que en español dicha locución adjetiva no se hace, no tiene sentido, hay frases: trío de muchacas, trío musical (más cercano), ¿pero trío eléctrico? Hehehehe eso es Brasileño.

Pues sí, ratifico, creo que se queda igual hasta que una persona haga una traducción específica para el castellano refiriéndose a "o trio elétrico", que es lo que usted quiere ¿Ya la habrá?

Por cierto, pienso que "trio elétrico" se denomina todo eso en portugués brasileño que ya le mencionamos y solamente.

En sí no le hayo otro sentido para el PB (si estoy errada me dicen), en español si alguien me hablase se trío eléctrico/electrónico y no sé nada de Brasil, digo que es con conjunto de tres electrodomésticos que están rifando o algo así hehehehehe...(bromas). Pero bueno, sé algito de Brasil y si me dicen eso pienso es en ¡Música!

¡No se preocupe más por la traducción! Espero haberle ayudado.

Um besito para usted.


----------



## dalvarezh

Cineclubista said:


> Prezados,
> hay un otro significado para la expressión "trio elétrico" en portugués de Brasil: así se califican, en los clasificados de los periódicos, los autos equipados con comandos eléctricos para vidrios, bloqueo y alarma (antirrobo)
> 
> Abrazos!



Muchas gracias. Esta era la definición que estaba buscando.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

dalvarezh said:


> Muchas gracias. Esta era la definición que estaba buscando.


Bienvenida al Foro.


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Cineclubista said:


> Prezados,
> hay un otro significado para la expressión "trio elétrico" en portugués de Brasil: así se califican, en los clasificados de los periódicos, los autos equipados con comandos eléctricos para vidrios, bloqueo y alarma (antirrobo)



Hay tambien quien así llame a otras tres partes: espejos eléctricos ("_espelhos elétricos"_), vidrios eléctricos (_"vidro elétrico"_) y cierre centralizado (_"travas elétricas"_). Acá un artículo para ayudarte.

Si se trata especificamente de "_trio elétrico automotivo_" o sonido para auto, los proyectos incluyen: woofers, drivers y super-tweeters, como ves acá también.


----------

